# long-term visa or green card for French husband



## Confused in France (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm the reverse of most people on the forum. I gave up trying to find decent-paying, interesting work in the French Alps after 3 years of looking and trying to start my own businesses. So I went back to the States and landed a nice Executive Director job which will allow me to spend 4 months a year in France but I'll mostly be in the US now. My problem is now getting a long-term (6 to 8 months a year) visa or Green Card for my French husband so he can join me there for at least half the year. I heard about the HB1/HB2 Visas but that is a maximum of 6 months per year, if we actually get it. Since he will be retired with a pension he does not need to work in the US. We just need him to be able to be with me while I work there. 

Has anyone applied for the 10 year/6 months a year Visa for their spouse in the US, and if so, what has been your experience, the process, and how long did it take to get?

Or has anyone applied for a Green Card for their spouse for the US and how long was that process? I've heard that it can take two years or longer to get and my husband wouldnt be able to come to the US during that entire time. That would be impossible for us. He'd never make two years of only four months a year together. I'd love to hear about people's experiences with this. 

I thought of getting the HB1 visa and then applying for the Green Card but it may still be impossible for him to come to the US even on the visa while they are processing the Green Card. The website says it takes 6 months to process but I've heard from many people it takes much longer. I'd love to hear about other people's experiences.

Thanks, Confused in France


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you over to the US forum, as I think you'll get more information about US visas here.

One very important detail to remember is that if you go the green card route for your husband, you will be committing him to a lifetime of filing US taxes. It will allow you to file a joint return with him, but it may complicate his tax situation a bit as he will have to declare his worldwide income along with yours (including his pension). (You will also have to declare your worldwide income on your French tax declarations and work through the tax treaty provisions to avoid double taxation on your salary.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

First of all, my condolences for having to leave beautiful France and return to the USA (I live in LA and Paris (part time). If it wasn't for my US business situation I'd be out of here at supersonic speed). I'm not an expert on your type of situation (Bev and fatbrit are very good) but one thing that is not mentioned often enough (or even mentioned at all) is that if you start to feel that the paper work on this move is taking too long or going too slow (or is not fair and honest) you should DEFINITELY contact your Senators and Congressman/woman and start complaining LOUDLY (that's technically one of the reasons they're there, to help their constituents. I know it's sort of a fairy tale we all believe but once in a while they really do help) .

One of the semi horror stories I've heard of was when a good friend of mine from the New England area married her Egyptian boyfriend years ago and the US Embassy delayed his (and, in turn, her) return to the states for over a YEAR (in the mean time she had a miscarriage in Cairo from all the stress) and made numerous trips to the embassy causing quite a bit of static during each visit - she's far from timid. Most of those US Embassy workers are such Pure Slacker Zero's (I've had dealings with them - different situation, different country) so I stand by my definition of US Embassy staff - different problem, same attitude. Once she got her Senator involved things started moving very fast and easy. 

There's also the media if they want to run a story (especially if you're having major problems). Remember, American tax payers pay their salaries so the neg attitude is not to be tolerated or allowed - it's your, and your families money they live off of. Anyway, your husband will be living off of his French pension so he's not being a burden on the US system in any way what-so-ever (in fact he's a plus because he'll be spending his Euro's on American goods). Don't put up with any abuse - report it right away. Hope that helps, might come in handy. Zoom


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can go several routes. Details on all you read up on in the forum stickies or uscis.gov.
Green Card - center of life has to be in the US, citizenship can be applied for after three years. 
B1/B2 - stay in the US up to 180 consecutive days, option to extend. Proof of binding ties thus return to home country are part of the application. Entries are at discretion of immigration officer at port of entry.
H1B - visa sponsored by US employer
L - transfer through French employer
Investment is also an option.


----------



## Dashenka (Jan 28, 2009)

confused in France! I hear you about no decent paying work and we are living close to Paris!! Quite frustrating! We are moving to the US! (Personally, I am very excited, although I'll be misunderstood by most on the expat in France forum.) 

So, my husband just got an immigration visa. I can't say it's a very challenging process - just very expensive. So, after spending a 1000 dollars, we have a visa, which will entitle my husband to a green card upon entering the US. It might be more expensive, if you live in the Alps, as you would need to figure in the transportation costs. You will need to be present at the embassy twice - once for petition and other for the interview. And you will need to go to a doctor, and I think there are like only one or two in France that deal with the embassy.
Embassy of the United States Paris, France - Immigrant Visas

One aspect that you should be aware of. After you petition, you will need to gather additional information for the interview. Part of this information packet is a form that would prove that you have the financial means of residing in US. You need to either have a job that pays 125% the poverty level minimum for ur household size or you need savings 3 times (5 times if not spouse) the poverty level, or you need a co-sponsor that has job or savings. That was probably the most challenging part for us, as we want to move at the same time, which means neither of us will have a job when we move.


----------



## Confused in France (Oct 25, 2010)

*Thanks for everyone's advice - keep it coming*



twostep said:


> You can go several routes. Details on all you read up on in the forum stickies or uscis.gov.
> Green Card - center of life has to be in the US, citizenship can be applied for after three years.
> B1/B2 - stay in the US up to 180 consecutive days, option to extend. Proof of binding ties thus return to home country are part of the application. Entries are at discretion of immigration officer at port of entry.
> H1B - visa sponsored by US employer
> ...


Thanks to everyone for your advice on the process. I forgot to mention in my question that I am a US citizen and I've been married to my French husband for two years now. Initially, I think we'll just try the Bi/B2 route (thanks for clarifying that - I had my initials wrong). Anyone know how long that process takes? We have 6 months to work with and what's involved (docs, interviews, etc). Thanks, Confused in France


----------



## NoMoreExpat! (Jan 25, 2012)

*Expat no More!*

I empathize with your French expat plight. I was an expat for 4 miserable years of trying everything to find creative outlets and a sense of community and it did me in, the mentality, the suffocation of French life esp in Provence...the lack of support for new ventures, the utter isolation which is felt by nearly all my US and UK friends who are living in France. I had married a Frenchman and finally told him I cannot live in France anymore... I have recently moved back to the US where I have resumed my life, what a relief to be around creative open people again. He is taking the steps to come here so I am following response to your inquiry. I'd be interested to know if you began the B1/B2 process and if during that stay he is allowed to work pending the next step which is the green card.
best of luck to you! Jude


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

NoMoreExpat! said:


> I empathize with your French expat plight. I was an expat for 4 miserable years of trying everything to find creative outlets and a sense of community and it did me in, the mentality, the suffocation of French life esp in Provence...the lack of support for new ventures, the utter isolation which is felt by nearly all my US and UK friends who are living in France. I had married a Frenchman and finally told him I cannot live in France anymore... I have recently moved back to the US where I have resumed my life, what a relief to be around creative open people again. He is taking the steps to come here so I am following response to your inquiry. I'd be interested to know if you began the B1/B2 process and if during that stay he is allowed to work pending the next step which is the green card.
> best of luck to you! Jude


You cannot work with a B1/B2 visa......


----------



## NoMoreExpat! (Jan 25, 2012)

Crawford said:


> You cannot work with a B1/B2 visa......


thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is probably what you need for your French husband: USCIS - Green Card for an Immediate Relative of a U.S. Citizen


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS


----------

